# Two free cases



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey i moved to the rezound and have 2 free cases to give out... ones a seido case and is very nice. was $30 on amazon and then a all hard shell like case if any one is interested.... maybe easy enough to send via USPS... just pay shipping and they are yours... maybe buy a shipping label and ill provide the box and have them out tomorrow? PM me if interested or want some pictures!

Im not trying to make money, just pass them on since i dont have any friends who own the Tbolt any more!


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

PM's have been sent w pic..... here it is for everyone else :


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

left is hard to see but right is in two pieces.... i can separate the first if you would like


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd take up your offer... but in the next few days I'm also getting a Rezound. Maybe you're the guy who snagged the one I was going for on Swappa! Lol but how are you liking it? I can't wait.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

haha its great... and honestly getting s-off was beyond difficult.... the "wire trick" ended up taking like 1 hour to get with countless trys, then finally boom it worked... I got my rezound by claiming warranty on my T-bolt hahah.. i was a lucky one who get a new device.. if you havent alreay read into the wire trick and over xda forums. there is little to no info on the rootzwiki page for it. If you need any help or questions once you get it let me know! i learned the hard way! haha ICS sure is amazing, and once we get CM9 unofficially ported and 100% stable, it wont be long till JB! CM9! its a great phone!!


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

ryclegman said:


> haha its great... and honestly getting s-off was beyond difficult.... the "wire trick" ended up taking like 1 hour to get with countless trys, then finally boom it worked... I got my rezound by claiming warranty on my T-bolt hahah.. i was a lucky one who get a new device.. if you havent alreay read into the wire trick and over xda forums. there is little to no info on the rootzwiki page for it. If you need any help or questions once you get it let me know! i learned the hard way! haha ICS sure is amazing, and once we get CM9 unofficially ported and 100% stable, it wont be long till JB! CM9! its a great phone!!


Does it feel a lot faster than the Tbolt? I only got my hands on a store model with all the verizon bloatware and stock firmware, so that isn't the most reliable way to tell. And I lucked out, the one I found on Swappa is already S-off using the wire trick. It was lightly used, and in good condition for $270. Not bad IMO.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

not bad at all... S-off is a must with the rezound... pretty decent roms out too! and yes, i always had problems with facebook app on the tbolt and there is no issues at all with the rezound... i get much better reception as well with it compared to the bolt... cant beat dual core 1.5ghz and 1g ddr2 memory!


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

That was the selling point for me. I was tossed up between the Gnex and the Rezound, but the processor, HD screen, and ram sold me on it. I have tiny hands, so honestly, the nex screen was a bit big for me. I have two use two hands on the phone at all times, and it still feels awkward. And I'm glad I'm not the only one with facebook issues. I always figured it was the app though, not my phone(because twitter works fine.) What are you running on it?


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

yeah no FB runns amazing on the rezound... 0 issues.... im running http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1787428 ATM..... i cant wait for a CM9 rom to be 100% functional then i will switch!


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

It won't be long! All the rezound roms look so damn pretty.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

yes they do! we really need CM though.... i miss it way to much from the 7.2 on my old tbolt


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

How are the desensed roms? All the ones I've run in the past struck me as frankenroms. They just didn't seem... seamless?


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

are you a sense guy? i personally hate sense in a rom. The Adrenaline 2.0 im running has no issues at all and has only a few sense things, like the camera... speeds are amazing and battery lasts pretty long. AOSP is the way i go when it comes to roms!


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

ryclegman said:


> are you a sense guy? i personally hate sense in a rom. The Adrenaline 2.0 im running has no issues at all and has only a few sense things, like the camera... speeds are amazing and battery lasts pretty long. AOSP is the way i go when it comes to roms!


The only sense rom I've ever liked was Skyraider. The only thing I don't like about AOSP roms is that sometimes a random key will stick on the keyboard, and only backing out or rotating will fix it. I think its a problem in the libs, because it happens regardless of what keyboard I run. It never happens on the HTC keyboard though.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

hmmm, i dont recall that ever happening to me... surly not on any rezound AOSP roms that i have tried so far


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmm. It's happened to me on every thunderbolt I've ever tried with AOSP. It's weird how some things happen with some devices but not others although they are hardware identical.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

yes exactly... i never had that issue... the biggest thing we are waiting for is the source from HTC now... once thats out we will get all kinds of great tweaks for performance and battery life with the rezound! when do you get yours??


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

My check got cashed today, but has to go into my mom's checking account(linked to her PayPal), so as soon as it gets deposited today I'll order it. I'm not sure how long it'll take to ship though. It's going all the way from Cali to PA.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

ohh haha well im sure your excited! sure is a great phone! good buy for sure!


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm really anxious. I spend each weekend in NJ, so I won't get it until Monday at the earliest and that's being hopeful. Gahhhhh.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

hahah yeah that could be even longer! good luck with waiting


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

LAST CALL! ANYONE WANT THEM?


----------

